# Dan Murphy's Now Stocking Punk Ipa



## jbowers (14/8/10)

Hey,

For all those who like this beer - it's now being stocked at Dan Murphys for 14 a 4-pack and 75 for a case I believe. A readily available american style ipa is no longer a fairy tale!


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (14/8/10)

Good to see. Another other beers from there range? 5am Saint?


----------



## jbowers (14/8/10)

I wish 5am saint! Only other is 77 lager, and im not paying the 60 or whatever dollars it is for a case of that!


----------



## Tony (14/8/10)

Mmmmmmm TNP by the case = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

As Jeremy Clarkson would say........ the mose expensive case....... IN THE WORLD!

I so sick of the crap range at uncle Dans....... hope they keep improving the range!


----------



## mxd (14/8/10)

bought a case yesterday, not bad, even better the wife doesn't like it


----------



## Pollux (20/8/10)

I grabbed a Punk IPA and also a 5am Saint from Camperdown cellars today........All I can say is wow, just wow......


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (20/8/10)

Pollux said:


> I grabbed a Punk IPA and also a 5am Saint from Camperdown cellars today........All I can say is wow, just wow......



I haven't tried the Punk IPA but I absolutely loved the 5am Saint! :icon_cheers: 

Maybe it will start popping up around the place. 

$75 is a bit steep but then, I would prefer to spend that sorta money on a great commercial beer than a carton of spirit.


----------



## Curry (20/8/10)

Pollux said:


> I grabbed a Punk IPA and also a 5am Saint from Camperdown cellars today........All I can say is wow, just wow......




Did you happen to notice what a case of the Punk IPA was retailing for?

I agree $75 (I actually think it is $89.99) is getting up there but the International Beer Shop in Perth wants $104.99 before shipping for the same case.

I went to two Dan Murphy's in Sydney (Chatswood & Eastwood) and neither had a received a shipment


----------



## bum (20/8/10)

1st Choice Liquor has had it for ages down my way. Might be worth a look for you.


----------



## Banshee (20/8/10)

I didn't know the Yankls sent beer to India for the Empire.


----------



## bum (20/8/10)

Brewdog is Scottish.

Regardless your point is quite silly. So you can't brew a Belgian in Australia?


----------



## Banshee (20/8/10)

I know we can't produce Champagne.


----------



## hopcycle (20/8/10)

Not a fan of Punk IPA...the aroma promises much more than the palate delivers...quite a harsh hop bitterness I thought. 

:icon_vomit:


----------



## WarmBeer (20/8/10)

Grabbed one from Dan's tonight.

Soooo bitter.

But soooo good.

But soooo bitter

:icon_drool2:


----------



## WSC (20/8/10)

Given the way Dan's has handled other beers, use by dates, etc I would not be paying this much for beer from them, given it could have sat out in the sun and baked for a while.

Maybe I am paranoid but I don't think they know how to handle lower volume products.

Check use by/best before etc and take it back if it is no good I say.

I want to buy a case of Vinatge Ale and they are my closest supplier but I just don't trust them enough to spend $80 on a case, only to keep it for 5 years and find out it was mis treated..(all right who am I kidding...maybe in one year.......)


----------



## seemax (20/8/10)

On my last visit, I purchased some Gage Road IPA which was just over it's best before date. Pretty disappointing beer that one...


----------



## eamonnfoley (20/8/10)

THe 77 lager is on tap at the Flying Scotsman in Mt Lawley for $11 a pint. But was horrible due to what seemed like dirty lines. Lucky I know the bar manager, I told him and he replaced it with a pint of LCPA which was in goodish shape. But they continued to sell the brewdog beer to other unfortunate punters <_< <_


----------



## jyo (20/8/10)

I'm going to have to try this again. The first (and only) one I had was quite dissapointing, especially after reading many reviews. No head, undercarbed and left a bit to be desired in the body department. The bittereness was very nice, though.


----------



## bulp (21/8/10)

WSC said:


> Given the way Dan's has handled other beers, use by dates, etc I would not be paying this much for beer from them, given it could have sat out in the sun and baked for a while.
> 
> Maybe I am paranoid but I don't think they know how to handle lower volume products.
> 
> ...




Yeah had some bad expieriences there myself but am happy to report the use buy on the 77 lager i tried was 05/2011 so i'm tipping pretty fresh and i liked it and i nearly choked when i saw brewdog on the shelve ohh i bought me some.


----------

